# Selling ten standing 30 inch BHD Black Walnut in Warren Co. NJ



## fpyontek (Jun 27, 2016)

Selling ten standing 30 inch BHD Black Walnut in Warren Co. NJ

I have an acquaintance who has asked me to find someone to buy her 10 standing Black Walnut trees. I have not seen them. She measured the circumference and they are approximately 30 inch BHD. The trees are located in Hackettstown, Warren County, New Jersey. If you are interested, email me and I will forward your contact info to her.

Thanks, Fred
[email protected]
800 335-8733


----------



## kimosawboy (Jun 27, 2016)

Hopefully she will not have to pay too much to get them hauled away........


----------



## wombler (Jun 28, 2016)

kimosawboy said:


>




"Did you call me retarded?"

"No, I asked if you were retarded."


----------



## TedyOH (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome video......she can pay me $70,000 to remove her highly valuable black walnut trees.....


----------



## Marshy (Jun 28, 2016)

it maybe some kink of grand champion or something


----------



## BigOakAdot (Jun 28, 2016)

I love seeing these posts on Craigslist. People don't understand that there's not enough value in the wood to fork up all the machinery and labor to remove the trees. 

Your best chance is to call a very large mill and see if they're willing to come price it. I'm pretty sure they don't remove trees so they would offer a dollar amount for the timber.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 28, 2016)

There is not enough information there to be interested. If they were logs on the ground I could see posting in this section. She is fine with milling them on site? There are things that probably need done legally to log like notify abutters and verify ownership of land.


----------



## abbott295 (Jun 29, 2016)

30 inch circumfrence? And what does BHD stand for?


----------



## Marshy (Jun 29, 2016)

abbott295 said:


> 30 inch circumfrence? And what does BHD stand for?


BHD = Breast Height Diameter


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 30, 2016)

30 inch circumference, or 30 inch diameter? If you planted them 50 years ago as a crop, you needed a method of harvesting your crop. If you got a price from a tree service and had a mini stroke at the estimate, hard work costs money. If they are in a yard no mill will touch them. They have no real value till processed. A cabinet maker won't be able to use them for several years. Do you want a one man team, cabinet maker, taking down trees next to your home? "I'm 99% sure I can make it fall that way", "OOPS I was 85% wrong, it went that way instead". Not trying to be a wise guy. We get this question at least once a year. Standing a Black Walnut is worth no more than any other tree, or firewood. To bring a crew and several hundred thousand dollars worth of equipment on a job, costs a lot of money. Loggers don't clean up the mess they make, they take the logs. Tree companies don't like to clean up the mess loggers make throwing the trees every which way, because they don't have to clean up the mess, some one else does. My advice would be to call every mill in the book, you might get lucky and find one with an outstanding order for Walnut. If you get lucky and they pay you something for the logs, you still have the mess to clean up. You might find a local kid with a pick up that will work cheap. Best of luck, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 30, 2016)

I get at least a dozen calls/emails a year about being "allowed" to have a tree or a few for the wood in exchange for cutting them down.

Hell of a deal right?... maybe $50-100 of logs in exchange for $5000 of work.

I've been referring them to a local arborist, explaining we don't haul equipment for anything under 10 acres. Just moved the equipment from a job we wrapped up, will have about 7k in moving costs by the time everything is at the new job. Took 12hrs between 2 lowboys (6 trips) at $250/hr to get everything to the shop (doing repairs)


----------



## Franny K (Jun 30, 2016)

rarefish383 said:


> Do you want a one man team,


I am thinking that is what the original poster had in mind. The choice was made to post here instead of forestry and logging. Look at the join date not like they just signed up.

If the trees have lumber value, (I can't get a walnut to stay straight for more than 5 feet in a pasture setting, The timber stuff must be from more of a forest setting.) It might be possible to find a forester to grade them and then for a percentage put the lot out to bid. There is so much unclear unless it is just down the road I would not pursue it. Walnut, though I don't pay attention to whether it is black or not is reasonably light and like oak it is either rotten or good.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 30, 2016)

More info is always helpful, and we are getting the request 3rd person. The OP is helping a friend, and stated that she measured the circumference at 30". That's a pretty small tree. I'm thinking it must be 30" diameter, that's some of the clarification that would help. Still, when we get these requests on this forum, it's usually after some one got a whopping big estimate from a Tree Service for the removal. Not trying to be rude, just realistic. I was 4th generation in the tree care industry. We had a hard time getting mills to take Walnut. It seemed when ever we had Walnut, so did the mill, and they didn't want any more, or the market was down, or it was a yard tree, or, or ,or. White Oak and Tulip Poplar, they would take in a hart beat. They had use for the lumber the second it came off the mill. Whether it was veneer, ditch planking, or whisky barrels, the need was there. Walnut, you have to have a buyer, if not the log sits, taking up valuable space. The OP is not far from me, in MD, he's in NJ. Black Walnut is not uncommon on the East Coast. I can still get all I want free from my cousin, who is still in the Tree business, Joe.


----------

